# Cub Cadet web sight updated



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Finally Cub has updated there web sight.Its still a little lame but atleast its new.The 1500 series is now back as a totally different 1500 series from a few years back.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry about that Seargent I never seen your post.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

JD..the 1500 series evolved into the LT1000 series when the engines were droppped to Briggs Inteks and the hood was changed to plastic.

I know the models can get confusing ,heck,they confuse me sometimes..........

Bottom line..........the SLT 1554 .(called the Super Lawn Tractor).....takes the frame, trans you have..and adds a 54" deck,27 hp Kohler Comman twin and appropriate tires.

The GT1554 upgrades the transaxle to a serviceable,heavier rear end so Cub can offer a belt drive Garden Tractor. The tiller this tractor will accept is not in the accessory list (go figure).

All sub compact,compact and Utility tractor info is correct.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Neil I have a 2166?The New 1500 series is a belt drive I think?I was referring to the 1500 series a few years back meaning the 1525 1527 with the Kawasaki.The new 1500 series is a spin off from that series right?I am aware the 1500 series is different then the old 1500 series


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

My Bad JD........

Guess its Jody that has a belt drive unit.

Im gonna do this again ...lol......

In the begginning there was ...

1515 - 38" 15hp Kohler Command single cyl.
1517 - 42" 17hp Kohler Command single cyl.

then we got the.....
1525 - 38" 15hp Kawasaki twin
1527 - 42" 17hp Kawasaki twin
1529 - 46" 19hp Kawasaki twin

All above had metal hoods.

THEN in 2004, the series got an engineering plastic hood and lined up as follows:

LT1018 - 42" - 18.5hp Briggs Intek Extended Life single
LT1022 - 46" - 22hp Briggs Intek Extended Life Twin
LT1024 - 50" - 24hp Briggs Intek Extended Life Twin
and a rarely seen variant
LT1018 Special Edition- 42"with a single KOhler 18hp Command because engines got short.

and NOW we have the line up on the website that is just awesome.....upgraded engines......and the addition of the Super Lawn Tractor ,the unreal SLT1554 and the Garden Tractor version the GT1554.

All of these with the exception of the GT have the same transaxle with 4 -lug rear wheel hubs and larger axles than ANYTHING in their class.

got all that ?...........it can drive ya' :kookoo:


----------

